# Imprintables Offers SPECTRA® Insta Print Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Learn what makes SPECTRA® Insta Print printable heat transfer vinyl special and how to use it in this new video from Imprintables Warehouse. From designing to printing to application, you’ll see how Insta Print’s unique features can boost your productivity while providing quality transfers for a variety of fabrics. 

You’ll get a firsthand look at how Insta Print’s virtually instantaneous drying capability makes it possible to literally print-cut, weed, mask and apply, and see for yourself how quickly and easily it weeds. The video also showcases features like Insta Print’s compatibility with eco-solvent and solvent inks, as well as its thin profile, which provides a soft hand and makes it suitable for application to cotton, polyester and cotton-poly blends. 

To find out more, visit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYSvV4JJnZU, part of Imprintables Warehouse ‘We Show You How” series. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

